# commercial rates



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Almost everyone will say no one can answer that but yourself. We don't know your overhead costs (benefits, shop, vehicles, insurance etc etc etc) or your rates for your employees. This is something you should discuss with your accountant after you decide what profit margin you would expect to make.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Your rates will depend solely on_ your _costs of being in business, not anyone else's.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

texasjourneyman2323 said:


> I am bidding a commercial new construction job 20k sq ft 2 journeyman, 2 apprentices. what is a competitive labor rate to use for quote. haven't done many of these, looking for some advice on this. thx


Act as if YOU were a j-man looking for work.

What's the proffered rate on CraigsList in your town ?

What's union scale ?

If you've got your boys lined up -- what are they asking ?

THEN multiply by the mandatory add-ons: FICA, W/C on and on they go.

Typically you must use a 25% boost -- looking to duck 0bamacare tax.

So a nominal rate of $25 becomes $ 31.25 -- the REAL income that he's earning and you are spending.

The difference = mandatory spending -- performed in the employee's name -- by Big Government. Yes, 20% of his income is PRE-spent by the government.

$ 6.25 -- he earned it -- but never gets to see it.

ALL government mandated benefits solely consist of pre-spending income that you had to earn yourself.

There can be no other source.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

You absolutely have to know your costs. 

Only than can you bid for profit.


----------

